# Do you think the girl comes with the saddle?



## hd3kmize (Jul 19, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0498957761&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Wonder what kind of offers have been submitted? 

...amazing the things you find on eBay these days just to peddle some cool vintage bike inventory.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 19, 2010)

s-e-x sells! Daauuummm!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 19, 2010)

schwinndoggy said:


> Daauuummm!





What he said!


----------



## OldRider (Jul 19, 2010)

It got my attention too!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 19, 2010)

hd3kmize said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0498957761&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Wonder what kind of offers have been submitted?
> 
> ...amazing the things you find on eBay these days just to peddle some cool vintage bike inventory.





There was a seat there?


----------



## chainmaker (Jul 24, 2010)

The listing says it was disassembled,cleaned and inspected.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 25, 2010)

So the auction had over 900 hits before it ended. Wonder how many after? Oh and nice seat!


----------

